# I need help



## dodidoki (Nov 17, 2020)

I bought this cattl. gigas S/a one year ago as a nfs plant.Not was cheap so i need advices.It has two flowers, first time bloomer, but both flowers have no lateral nor mid lobes.Pics attached.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 18, 2020)

I wouldn‘t worry too much about first time blooms. They are often a bit misshapen. If the plant is growing well then just carry on with what you are doing.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 18, 2020)

The lateral lobes etc appear to be there. But looks like chewed by something ------ an insect chewed some - maybe - unless it's just that sort of appearance due to the angle.

Also, are the flowers still in the middle of unfurling?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 18, 2020)

Please take pic of flowers when fully matured, all sides plus lip. Also whole plant too. What is parentage or cultivar?


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks for replies.It should be c. gigas s/a Katia.First time bloomer, it has two flowers, both the same.I decided, I will wait for next blooming, if flowers will be the same, plant will fly out with garbage.Otherwise plant seems to be heathy.I will take a pic about a plant from the same seedling soon.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## dodidoki (Nov 18, 2020)

Is not it hardyana instead????


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 18, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> The lateral lobes etc appear to be there. But looks like chewed by something ------ an insect chewed some - maybe - unless it's just that sort of appearance due to the angle.
> 
> Also, are the flowers still in the middle of unfurling?


It is not chewing.Both flowers are just the same and both lips were incomplete just after opening.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 18, 2020)

Looks very Hardyana, even to my untrained eye the influence from dowiana seems pretty clear!

Chadwick has an interesting article on its history, etc. in his blog: Cattleya Hardyana


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2020)

That is a bummer especially since you paid a lot for it. There isn't much you can do other than to hope that the next bloom will turn out normal. 
By the way, I though gigas and hardyana were the same thing? 
I'm nursing two Cattleya warscewiczii. hopefully they will bloom out nicely one fine day!
I like this style of Cattleya flowers the best, skinny and large! Very elegant.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 18, 2020)

True! The whole lot of us a channeling our good luck together. So chances are ----- next time that your flower opens --- next bloom ....... 100% spectacular. Looking forward to the pics already.

To be able to see some nice white and bright pinky magenta and colours ------- is actually quite nice too! But next time ------ I'm going all-in ----- all-in for all-systems-go.


----------

